
Never Underestimate the Intelligence of Trees - nautilus
http://nautil.us/issue/77/underworlds/never-underestimate-the-intelligence-of-trees
======
fargle
A lot of trees I know are quite a bit smarter than a lot of people. This
article proves it conclusively.

